

Heroku adds MongoDB support through MongoHQ add-on - ique
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/4/30/mongohq_add_on_public_beta

======
mcantelon
The Mongo storage isn't local to the network though, right? The data must be
read/written over the Internet?

~~~
mathias_10gen
They are both on ec2 IIRC so i think it is effectively local.

~~~
mcantelon
Aha! Thanks for the info.

